# THIS SITE HAS REALLY SLOWED DOWN!



## boostedaudi (Nov 9, 2010)

Steve said:


> I'd like to see a screenshot of that page. There are less ads per page on average than there were before.


Here's 17 of em for ya


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Never seen all that, but just heavy to load!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

boostedaudi said:


> Here's 17 of em for ya
> View attachment 187221


You got me beat, I only see 16 ads. Aw crap! Now there are two more now that I started replying to you. Barely room for the forum. lol


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I definitely think there are more ads on here but once again I don't see a change in speed at all.


----------



## jimbofish (Dec 15, 2002)

Regardless off the actual number of ads, the site is the slowest of any I use. Most of the others take less than 5 sec to load a page, 10 if there are a lot of large pics. By contrast, reloading this page several times took between 60-85 secs. Even when it stops, I can still see that Firefox is using 50-70% of my CPU in Windows Task Manager. If I close out M-S, it drops down to almost nothing.
If there's some setting that can be changed to get M-S to work as fast as others do on the same computer and browser, maybe someone could share that. FWIW ad-blocker doesn't make it any faster, it just keeps the ads from showing.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Honestly, I haven't run into any of the issues posted above. Switching forums or posts takes a second or two. On maybe one or two occasions it may have taken as much as 5 seconds. I just did an all-forum search on "Gull Lake" and the return was virtually instant. I'm running Chrome with McAfee AVS off a wireless router, internet at 30 down, 5 up. I think the new format is great!


----------



## jimbofish (Dec 15, 2002)

I envy you guys. The same search takes about 20 sec. for me. Clicking on the first result, which is the post above, took just over 30 to get back to here. Got very similar times with Chrome.
Obviously there must be a reason it works well for some and not others. Would be appreciated if someone could figure it out.

FWIW AdBlockPlus in Chrome shows 19 ads blocked on this page.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

It's almost instant on my cell phone without using wifi,just Sprint Internet service. So glad I don't use a computer or lab top!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Haven't noticed any slower speeds with any part of it


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

The app works good, on my computer it's almost useless, but I'll blame most of it on the computer.

More importantly, why am I seeing posts by people I've had on ignore forever?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

boostedaudi said:


> Here's 17 of em for ya
> View attachment 187221


Login and you won't see all that Taboola crap.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Also you should all know that we are working on getting a database server upgrade in place that should speed things up dramatically. ETA, well.... I hope before hunting season.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Is there an option to change the default way I see a a forum landing page. Currently the format is so bloated that you only see about 1/3 posts compared to the old site. And the actual thread page you only see about 3 posts on the screen at a time. Maybe the site is optimized for mobile/tablet, but i prefer to view via desktop/laptop


----------



## jimbofish (Dec 15, 2002)

Steve said:


> Also you should all know that we are working on getting a database server upgrade in place that should speed things up dramatically. ETA, well.... I hope before hunting season.


Not to argue that the server isn't an issue, but if the site is fast for some, maybe even most, it seems to me that speed, or lack of it, would affect everyone.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

This is what I have seen since the switch, I only can read post that are newly commented on. I cannot search any forms or comment on older post. I use a kindle. plus slow loading.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

ArrowFlinger said:


> Is there an option to change the default way I see a a forum landing page. Currently the format is so bloated that you only see about 1/3 posts compared to the old site. And the actual thread page you only see about 3 posts on the screen at a time. Maybe the site is optimized for mobile/tablet, but i prefer to view via desktop/laptop


This is one thing I do not like about the new format myself, on my phone I see one post at a time. Unfortunately after using this since the change I'm not very happy. The old site I didn't mind being a supporting member and paying but on this one I'm not sure if I'll wanna pay and still use the site. I cannot see any pluses compared to the old site but that's imo


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

Of late this site has just about become unusable. I click on something and there is a big delay. Is the signal being sent to Pluto and back?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I get script error messages every 20-30 seconds. I can't type a thread anymore without having to allow the error. Now this really sucks. BIGTIME!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm not a fan of the new format....but guys I'm having no problem loading the pages on this forum or on my phone(I use outdoor hub app). It loads fast, I have ZERO adds on the pages. 

The software is a bit too flashy for my tastes...I'd prefer a board more like archerytalk.com or thehighroad.org.

But in saying that, I'm not seeing any issues that you guys are seeing.

Edit: Let me also add, that I'm only running a 2.45meg dsl connection.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Having lots of problems in all aspects from logging in to posting. I like this place, but if these problems continue, I'll limit my time here until its running properly. I really don't have a lot of patience when it comes to computer stuff and trying to post a quote and a follow up is really getting to be a drag.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Has been running pretty smooth for me. My only complaint is that when I click on a new thread it will go to the the 1st post, but then jumps to the bottom of the page. It may do that a couple times but then everything works fine. More often than not it repeats that issue in each new thread I visit.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

To me it just jitters until every ad loads. Really hard to scroll

Too frustrating to read most posts I used to enjoy.

That's on an IMac. Unheard of

Every other site is the same, fast as usual...

Seems like the ads are slow to load.

And too many

Like I need tires and waterfowl calls....


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> To me it just jitters until every ad loads. Really hard to scroll
> 
> Too frustrating to read most posts I used to enjoy.
> 
> ...


Yes there is definitely something screwed up with the interaction of the ads with the browser causing it to jump all over. We have that problem and the problem with the app and participated threads to sort out.


----------



## jimbofish (Dec 15, 2002)

Not to beat a dead horse here, but the site seems to be getting even slower the last few days. Just closing a page can take a minute or more now.
It would be less frustrating if there was some indication that someone was actually working on this or even reading the posts here. Or are we just waiting on the previously mentioned server replacement to see if that solves the problem?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

The owner and admins of the site are aware of these issues and have been responding in this thread. So they're hearing the complaints, have acknowledged the issues, and are working on them. 

All I know is, I'm not having any issues. Maybe it's because I'm a subscribing member, but there are no advertisements in my loaded pages. I'm running Firefox in Windows 8 for what it's worth. My phone, when I get it back from the repair place, runs Outdoor Hub in the latest Android OS.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeap I have heard many times and a new database server is in the works.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Steve said:


> Yeap I have heard many times and a new database server is in the works.


I hear some outfit called Pine River in Colorado might be looking for a new customer. :bouncy:


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm use the new site layout and can navigate around pretty good. I do get alot "MS Sportsmen not responding" type notices and sometimes I have to type v-e-r-y slowly to get all the letters to load..


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, the problem seems to be related to the ads. I don't see the ads, and I have few if any problems with the new format.


----------



## jimbofish (Dec 15, 2002)

Steve said:


> Also you should all know that we are working on getting a database server upgrade in place that should speed things up dramatically. ETA, well.... I hope before hunting season.


Did this ever get accomplished?


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

It was slow and didn't work very good but now the site is MUCH better!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yes action was taken on the database front. We strive to continually improve.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Steve, are you getting as many views as in the past, or at least the same growth rate of viewers?
I personally feel the BIG clunky view on a desktop has limited my viewership. The old site you could see more thread topics without scrolling or going to the next page. More topics, the more likely you see one that sparks your interest. Even when in a thread there is soooo much scrolling.
The format may be great for tablets and phones, but not very friendly for desktops. Right now I find myself only grabbing the LFTS thread and any other thread on the first page, then I am done. Do you have any metrics on what types of devices your views are on.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

A new desktop style is being investigated.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Aside from having to get used to the new format, I have found it to be better. It allows the forum to act more like social media, which I think is nice. It seemed to simply things that needed to be simplified. It has its quirks, but what doesn't?


----------



## jimbofish (Dec 15, 2002)

Steve said:


> Yes action was taken on the database front. We strive to continually improve.


FWIW I haven't noticed much of a difference, which is why I asked.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

The forum would probably be a little faster if it didn't have 17 trackers running in the background.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

For me, it's a lot faster and it doesn't lock up on me anymore. It used to lock up at least once every time I logged on.
Thanks Steve.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

neazor91 said:


> For me, it's a lot faster and it doesn't lock up on me anymore. It used to lock up at least once every time I logged on.
> Thanks Steve.


We try.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I haven't noticed a slow down. Seems fine to me.


----------

